# Classic policies



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Just a quicky for the insurance guys and guyesses. My son is showing an interest for a Triumph Spitfire as his first car, he's 18, if he gets a limited mileage policy will he acrue NCB? Or are companies all different?


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I do with Adrian Flux. 

However, some companies have a minimum age for drivers. 

Even though the car may be old enough. He may not. 

Have a ring round v

Great cars, a lot of fun. I had a Midget years ago.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

my classic policies dont accrue NCB and i think minimum age on mine is 21 plus the car has to be garaged.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Never realised there was a minimum age. Probably a case of ringing around as has been suggested then. Thanks


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

chisai said:


> Never realised there was a minimum age. Probably a case of ringing around as has been suggested then. Thanks


That is the best plan, and if its his only car that may have an impact too.

Start of with Adrian Flux and footman james, see what they can do.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I had my mini on a classic policy with HIC and got NCB, I can't remember if there was a minimum age or not though.

If he does decide to get one, it might be worth him joining an owner's club as most will get a discount for an insurance co.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Classic policies as a rule don't accumulate NCB but you get a much lower premium in exchange for garaging, limited mileage etc. There will be a minimum age but probably lower for less exotic classics like this.
Each scheme will have different rules, I'm with ClassicLine and also RH Specialist Car Division on mine.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

If he's able to get cover at 18 (will be pretty tough) I think it's unlikely he will get cover for it as his daily driver, as every classic policy I have had or seen, states that the car can't be used as a primary car. The classic policies also don't utilise any NCB or acrue any you may have on another everyday car and the policies are cheap as chips (£130 for my Lotus, £110 for my Westfield)


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

chisai said:


> Or are companies all different?


This.

There are a variety of different policies available.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks guy and guyesses. Appreciate all the comments and leads. Looks like I've got some work to do


----------

